# Breeding Setups (altum-peruensis, GBR, apistos (agassizi, borelli)



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

Just wanted to share my past breeding setups that were successful in breeding altum-peruensis, german blue rams, and apistogrammas. They all used a relatively similar setup.

90 gallon aquarium sectioned into 3 x30 gallons
water changes: once a week 20%
no substrate, no plants, just inclined pieces of slate.

*hardware:*
90 gallon regular
ac300 [bought from bigfishy]
ac200
r/o filter
rainwater bucket

*water parameters:*
pH: 6.5 (50% R/O, 50% carbon filtered rain water)
kH 5ppm
nitrates <5
nitrite 0
temperature 78F

for altum-peruensis:
I had a pair that spawned every other time I change the water. (probably makes the water a little more natural for them) 
[these were bought from frank's]

for GBR:
the pair they spawned once I added peat moss to my filter (probably lowered the hardness)
[these were bought from frank's]

for apistogrammas:
my trio spawns irregularly. 2 months ago, they were spawning every week. Now they spawn once a month. Note, the 2 female apistos spawn at around the same time...
[these were bought from a local breeder in waterloo]

fry:
I had been rearing them in a 30 gallon sectioned off into 3 parts for the 3 species but the heater malfunctioned and boiled all of them. 

will post pics of these awesome parents.


----------

